# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Shkruani vargjet më të bukura që ju i doni

## babadimri

Secili prej nesh ka deshire te shkruaje vargje te bukura por kjo sdo te thote qe edhe ndonje varg qe se kemi shkruar nuk na pelqen. Mua personalisht me pelqen nje varg i shkrimtarit Fatos Arapi: 
"Ky qiell i prillit pa ty eshte vjeter, 
ja nje shikim, ja ku ik edhe nje tjeter
Ky trendafil me gjemba
ti do tme dashurosh patjeter


tungi

----------


## Zana e malit

Mua me pelqejne vargjet e Mihal Emineskut- Poet Rumun:

"Në botë gjenden femra plot,
Që sytë i kanë zjarr e lot
Të arta qofshin ato gra,
Si ti nuk ka, si ti nuk ka!"

ZeM.. :zana:

----------


## Zana e malit

Per ty!

"Mos me thuaj se me deshe shume
mos prit te kthehem nga rruget e mia
mos shkruaj kurre nje poezi per mua
vetem vazhdo
vazhdo te me duash"

----------


## Zana e malit

KESAJ NATE MUND TE SHKRUAJ VJERSHA

.....Nate si dikur: zbardhojne te njejtat peme.
Ne ishim dikur bashke, por tash s'jemi si dikur.
Nuk e dua, jo, por kaq shume e pata dashur,
dhe zerin e eres kerkoja qe zerin e saj ta degjoj.
Me te tjere ka shkuar. Po, me te tjere. Por dikur vetem imja pat qene,
Sa e shkurter eshte dashuria, sa i gjate - harrimi!
Sepse ne nje nate te tille e pata perqafuar.
Dhe shpirti im vuan se ate e humba.
Te pakten kjo le te jete dhimbja e fundit qe me sjell ajo,
dhe keta rreshtat e fundit qe per te po i shkruaj.

ZeM

----------


## Zana e malit

Eshte nje poezi qe titullohet:

*PA TITULL*

Ne jeten time ti hyre pa pritur,
edhe me shpejte dole,
me mbeti vetem emri yt
shoqrues i neteve te gjata
Tani me larg me je
me shurdhshem emri yt tingellon,
vetem ne castet e gjata te mendimeve,
ti gjen nje skute 
dhe futesh ne vargun e perpelitjeve te mia!

Autori/ja: anonim-por eshte nga Kosova


Poezia ne fjale ka qene botuar ne revisten e lartepermendur diku para 20 e me teper vitesh!Jane vargje qe edhe sot e kesaj dite i mbaj mend!

ZeM

----------


## As^Dibrane

dua te jem aty... i shtrire mbi shtratin e vdekjes 
duke shtrenguar doren tende 
e te te lutem te me falesh 
qe nuk pata nje jete te dyte 
per te te dashuruar perseri...

----------


## As^Dibrane

Ca pika shiu rane mbi qelq
per ty une befas ndjeva mall
Jetojme te dy ne nje qytet 
dhe rralle shihemi sa rralle

----------


## As^Dibrane

Naten kur flija, me tha shpirti :"Pi!
Ne gjume dhe ne Varr ska lumturi 
Ngreu! Sa rron,zbras Kupa dhe puth cupa"
Se ke shekuj qe te flesh be qetesi...

...Nga njera dore, Trendafil e Grua
Nga dora tjeter Rrush e krua
"Zotit-po thoni i arthte keq per mua!
Po as ma fal pendimin as ia dua...

...Ah mbushni Kupat! Zemra na theret
Se koha neper kembe na shket
E djeshmja vdiq, e nesermja sna gjen
C'merziti kur e sotmja ka lezet?....

....Per vdekjen s'dridhem as derdh fare lot
me mire gje ne bote s'gjendet dot
Trembem nga Jeta ze i Madhi Zot
Me kot ma dha-e un' ia kthej kot...

----------


## As^Dibrane

Ti qave dhe me the me ze te ulet 
se une te trajtoja si prostitute 
ateher loteve te tu sua vura veshin
te desha pa e ditur sa te desha
Vec nje mengjez te beft kur u gdhiva 
Pa ty dhe bota krejt e zbehte mu duk
Ateher e kuptova ckisha humbur
Ckisha fituar kuptova gjithashtu
Me verzellente si esmerald merzia
dhe lumturia ngrysej si nje muzg me rre
nuk dija ke te zgjdhja nga te dyja 
sepse siecila me e bukur se tjetra qe....

----------


## Kërçovare1

Sytë e tu

...Janë aq të çuditshëm
në praninë e tyre ndjej ngrohtësi
jam më lumtura femër
në mungesën e tyre ndjej shprazëti
jam më e përmalluara zemër...

----------


## Arcimedes

nga Naim Frasheri 

FJALËT E QIRIRIT 

Në mes tuaj kam qëndruar 
E jam duke përvëluar,
Që t'u ap pakëzë dritë,
Natënë t'ua bënj ditë.

----------


## Arcimedes

E cili shqiptar nuk i din keto vargje qe i mesonim ne abetare?

Gjuha jone sa e mire
sa e embel, sa e gjere
sa e lehte, sa e lire
sa e bukur sa e vlere

Gjuha e jone sa e mire
sa e embel, sa e dlire

Edhe kete besoj qe e dini Shqipetare te dashur

O moj Shqypni, e mjera Shqypni, 
Kush te ka qit&#235; me krye n'hi? 
Ti ke pas ken&#235; nj&#235; zoj&#235; e rand&#235;, 
Burrat e dheut t&#235; thirrshin nan&#235;. 

Un keto dy poezi qe i kam mesuar nga abetarja, apo gjate lendes te gjuhes Shqipe ne Shqiperi nuk i kam harruar dhe nuk do ti harroj sa te jem gjalle, sepse per mendimin tim jane poezi klasike, te thjeshta dhe shume originale, por edhe prekse. 


Ne Shqiperi me dukeshin thjesht poezira, por un tani qe jam vete jashte Shqiperise e kam kuptuar dhe po e kuptoj nga dite ne dite se sa shume poezi me karakter, kuptimplotse dhe prekse Shqiptar si Naim Frasheri me shoke dikur shkruajten per ate Shqiperine e tyre dhe timen te dashur. 


Kalofshi mire

----------


## Arcimedes

"O malet' e Shqip&#235;ris&#235; e ju o lisat' e gjat&#235;!
Fushat e gj&#235;ra me lule, q'u kam nd&#235;r m&#235;nt dit' e nat&#235;!"


Edhe keto vargje mu kujtuan dhe duhej qe ti shkruaja patjeter, sepse kisha shume deshire meqe mu dha rasti. 

Jane poezi qe do te jetojen gjithmone brenda ne koken dhe shpirtin tim, sepse jane shume te thjeshta dhe te pastra, por edhe shume te bukura dhe kuptimplotse.


Kalofshi mire

----------


## Periodi

Gjeth mbi thupër 
-----

Rrëke lumit 
në pakthim ikim 
gjeth mbi thupër drithma ime 
se di 
vërtetë se di 
kur, ku do fundosemi.

----------


## ana.luna

" Oh, we're back
to the Balkans again,
Back to the joy and the pain
what if it burns or it blows
or it snows?
We're back to the Balkans again,
Back, where tomorrow
the quick may be dead,
With a hole in his heart
or a ball in his head
Back,where the passions are
rapid and red

Oh, we're back 
to the balkans again!"

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Un ecja mbi reren e lagur ,
veshtrimi tek ti me mbeti ,
kur ti me pyete sa te doja ,
veshtrimin hodha nga deti ....*

----------


## WALCHIRIA

_Dashuria ime per ty 
do te mbaroj ateher 
kur nje piktor shurdh 
te pikturoj zhurmen qe ben 
nje petale trendafili kur
bie mbi nje dysheme kristali ......._

----------


## WALCHIRIA

_Vuaj kur te shikoj ,
te dua dhe te mallkoj ,
te dua me shum se nje jet ,
te mallkoj qe askush mos te ket ....._

----------


## Tigrimelara

Malli i atdheut 


Kur vete njeriu, i lire e i vetem, larg atdheut - viset e reja, ndryshimi i zakoneve, embelsia e udhetimit e nje mije gjera qe vihen re nder popuj te huaj, te gjitha keto ta pergezojne zemren e te bejne jo te harosh Shqiperine, po te mos te veje tek ajo aq dendur mendja. Me tutje, si ngopen syte se pari ndryshime, gazi shuhet pak nga pak. S`di c`te mungon, s`di se c`te duhet. Nje hije trishtimi ta mbulon fytyren; e, pike se pari here-here, mbastaj me dendur e me ne fund shpesh e pothuaj kurdo e kudo, kujtimi i prinderve, i miqve e shokeve, kujtimi i dheut ku u lindem e u rritem, ku qajtem foshnja e ku lozem djelm, kujtimi i atyre maleve larg te cileve nuk rron dot mire nje shqiptar, kujtimi i kombit, qe, me gjithe ca te liga qe ka, eshte kombi yne, e me teper kujtimi e deshira e etja e gjuhes sone ta shtrengojne e ta derrmojne me te vertete zemren. Ah, malli i Shqiperise, malli i atdheut te dashur, i shenjte mall e dashuri e shenjte, kush eshte ai shqiptar qe s`e ka pasur ne dhe te huaj! Duhet te jeshe jashte Shqiperise, e te jesh larg, per te kuptuar se c`force e c`bukuri te embel ka per veshet kjo fjale: Shqiperi! Ajo me e zbrazura leter, ajo fjala me e vogel,na sjell, kur vjen nga Shqiperia, nje gaz te parrefyeshem, se na sjell si nje cope te atdheut...

Nga FAIK KONICA

----------


## Lemon tea

Mos me shkruaj,
le te dergjemi zeheshtur, syvenitur
pyet veten, pyet zotin sa te desha zemerplot
prej mergimit tend te larget mos me thirr ti mallzhuritur
s'dua qiellit t'ia ndjej zene
kur e di qe s'ngjitem dot.

----------

